# das spiel mit cmyk und rgb



## janoschquick (5. Juli 2004)

hallo,

ich hab ein riesen problem.

ich hab daten von enem desingern daten bekommen. diese waren für den professionelen druck vorgesehen.

er erstelle sie in freehand mx. cmyk, prozessfarben.

nun soll ich die so umwandeln dass sie auf einem hp laserjet 4550 farbgetreu gedruckt werden.

das problem. der drucker druckt falsch.

was muss ich bei freehand einstellen, dass es mir gelingt?

der wechsel von cmyk auf rgb brachte sehr wenig.


----------



## onlYTrash (7. Juli 2004)

Da Du ja bereits die Daten in CMYK hast macht es wenig Sinn sie in RGB zu wandeln und dann wieder an den Drucker zu schicken welcher diese dann sowieso als CMYK ausgibt. Du solltest wissen das RGB die Bildschirmdarstellung ist und CMYK für den Druck verwendet wird. 
Ich kenne zwar den genannten HP Drucker nicht, vermute aber das es ein Problem der Kalibrierung der Geräte ist.
Mein Tipp: Suche hier im Forum oder Google nach "Monitor bzw. Drucker Kalibrierung"
Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter!


----------



## janoschquick (7. Juli 2004)

hallo,

danke für deine antwort.

das rgb und cmyk problem ist mir klar. das problem ist: der drucker kann nur rgb modus. im cmyk druck schaut alles so dermassen schlecht aus. ich denke die daten sind ja für den offsetdruck gemacht, dadurch sind sie viel heller. mein hp drucker kann nicht mal postscript dateien auslesen.

aber danke für den tipp, werde jetzt mal nach kalibrierung suhen.


----------



## josDesign (14. Juli 2004)

Da sind wir schon 2

Ich benutze auch den HP LaserJet 4550n mit JetDirect-Modul fürs LAN.

Wenn ich ein Bild ausdrucke, dann stimmt das fast nie überein!

Da dieser Drucker Pantone-Calibrated ist werde ich es demnächst mal mit Pantonefarben versuchen!


----------



## janoschquick (14. Juli 2004)

jo probiere es mal.

ich hab gute erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich das bild auf rgb apple gesetzt habe. somit erhielte ich einigermaßen gute ergebnisse. 

aber es ist zum verrückt werden.


----------



## josDesign (15. Juli 2004)

so habs versucht... ohne erfolge

Ich zuck noch aus mit dem Drucker! Gibt es irgendwelche Firmwareupdates für den Drucker?


----------

